# Nikon D90 Self-timer question



## docphysics (Sep 3, 2009)

The default time on the Nikon D90 self-timer is for 10 seconds.   Does anyone know how to change it to some other time?   I can't figure it out, and manual doesn't seem to help me.   Thanks!


----------



## jcblitz (Sep 3, 2009)

4 seconds on google. C3 in menu.


----------



## docphysics (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh crud, I saw that link but didn't bother to hit it cuz I thought it was just someone shooting multiple images, not showing how to set it.   Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 3, 2009)

For what it's worth, I set mine to the maximum.


----------



## docphysics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea, the 10 seconds wasn't working for me.   Just trying to grab some quick images of the moon.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 3, 2009)

The moon?

The moon doesn't require a long exposure... in fact you dont' want a long exposure.

Try the following, and experiment a little:

Manual mode
Shutter speed = to zoom (200mm = 1/200th for example)
Aperture @ f/8

See how that looks, if it's too dark change aperture to f/5.6 if it's too light change it to f/11 for starters.

Enjoy!


----------



## docphysics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ahhhh.... ok thanks!   I had my aperture to small at f/11 and f/16.  Pics weren't looking good.   Thanks!!!!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 3, 2009)

Have fun and please post your best attempts, the moon can be challenging - but fun as well.


----------

